# Removal company Reviews / Recommendations



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Things are now moving ahead at a tidy pace and its time for us to choose a removal company. 

We have had several quotes from both companies in Spain and the UK and was just wondering if anyone could give us some feedback on a company called Premier Moves Spain they advertise in the RTN Free paper.

If you have good or bad experiences please let me know or PM me.

I would also be interested in any other companies people would like to recommend that they think provided a good service at a reasonable price.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Aspins International Removals based in Liverpool but work all over the UK and Europe. Speak with Neil if possible.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Shires moved us from Yorkshire to the Canary Isle of El Hierro, very professional.

Contact - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I would be interestered in this one as well. We live in Dorset and had some really high quotes for storage and transporting to Spain. So could do with some guidance as well.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Depending upon volume, I know a very good 'man-with-a-van' who does regular trips between UK and Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Depending upon volume, I know a very good 'man-with-a-van' who does regular trips between UK and Spain.


so....why not put his details here  


I personally would recommend (because I've used them) One Way Van Hire UK Spain - Way2Go Removals

they do everything from a full removal service, to one way van hire, to part loads


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> so....why not put his details here
> 
> 
> I personally would recommend (because I've used them) One Way Van Hire UK Spain - Way2Go Removals
> ...


.. you're having a larf .......


Last time I did that, I put an email address up here and was then hauled over the coals by A.N.Other SuperMod (not you or Jo).

So, no, I won't be doing that but I can be PM'd.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies so far. I'm moving about 50 cubic meters and would ideally like them to pack. so far premier have been by far the best quote but I am trying to get some feedback on them. way3go were quite expensive in comparison. I'm still awaiting a quote from a local firm who I used last time I moved in the UK who were brilliant. I will keep you informed.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all

Still looking for information on premier removals as so far they have been the most reasonable quote. Indeed the local company we used for our last move obviously didn't want the job because there quote was rediculace coming in at £10,500 lol

Would be grateful for feedback good or bad
Cheers 

Bob


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The quote we had was for £3,500. We did it ourselves for £1,000 less.


----------

